# Jio Fiber



## meetdilip (Jun 7, 2018)

Anyone using their internet + IPTV + landline offer ?

Rumours are all of these will be bundled under 1k


----------



## chetansha (Jun 7, 2018)

I am using fibre internet from jio last 6 mths ...absolutely free. Waiting for them to install iptv

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## meetdilip (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks like Jio is offering TV and phone combo with it in selected cities. Delhi ?


----------



## Anuj Sharma (Sep 19, 2018)

In Uttar Pradesh, Lucknow Jio does not provide their broadband service so I can't tell this bundle offers details.


----------



## chetansha (Sep 20, 2018)

After closing Tata sky(secondary Conn) and Airtel . Now solely using jio ftth for TV purpose, Amazon prime, Netflix and browsing at home, my usage is 300 gb a month.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Sep 20, 2018)

cheransha said:


> After closing Tata sky(secondary Conn) and Airtel . Now solely using jio ftth for TV purpose, Amazon prime, Netflix and browsing at home, my usage is 300 gb a month.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


I am also planning to get the Jio preview offer, if it is still available when they reach my area, will they refund Rs. 4500 security deposit or is there any hidden term and condition? + a single box for broadband and tv?


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2018)

what is minimum no of registration count ?
do they install the whole setup underground ?


----------



## chetansha (Sep 20, 2018)

4500 is refundable deposit. That's what they assured me.
They gave one router which takes optic fibre cable as input (instead of rj11 in normal modems / router) and has 3 lan port + usb port for storage. But can't use it yet . Even if we attach usb hdd to it . They don't know how to configure it. 

No idea about min count of reg. I got this long time back and am only subscriber in my street which has 10 houses.
Yes totally underground. From UG they lay flex hose / pipe to your home and then to a box. ( See pic ) near the car Tyre is where the UG junction is. And near the gate you can see reliance box. From there they again lay thin optic fibre cable to your room to another small box . And from that a patch cable (again optic fiber cable) is laid to the modem
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180920/9449fe97798615ed5e3dd44ec49c7dd7.jpg

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Sep 20, 2018)

Oh...bsnl has launched ftth plans in my city.
50mbps - 500gb @ 777
100mbps - 750gb @ 1277

Fibro Combo ULD 777



Fibro Combo ULD 1277

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Sep 20, 2018)

Direct download speed.*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180920/9b17906cc5a06f09ead349635a563abe.jpg

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 20, 2018)

Jio will face tough competition to reach everywhere in India, due to competition and permission from other ISP region


----------



## billubakra (Sep 20, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Jio will face tough competition to reach everywhere in India, due to competition and permission from other ISP region



They will reach everywhere as Ambani has lots of $$'s so no issues of manpower and hardware. As far as the permission goes, all the governments are in his pocket. Remember he got the 4g license for India at rock bottom price whereas other service providers had to shell out tons of money for few states.


----------



## billubakra (Sep 20, 2018)

cheransha said:


> 4500 is refundable deposit. That's what they assured me.
> They gave one router which takes optic fibre cable as input (instead of rj11 in normal modems / router) and has 3 lan port + usb port for storage. But can't use it yet . Even if we attach usb hdd to it . They don't know how to configure it.
> 
> No idea about min count of reg. I got this long time back and am only subscriber in my street which has 10 houses.
> ...



Can you share the modem/box's photo?


----------



## chetansha (Sep 20, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Can you share the modem/box's photo?


Jio Giga Fiber, Giga TV from August 15 th

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## billubakra (Sep 21, 2018)

cheransha said:


> Jio Giga Fiber, Giga TV from August 15 th
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Ah, they are now giving it in black color which looks dope.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2018)

I don't think they will refund the exact 4500 as the box quality will deteriorate over time.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2018)

billubakra said:


> They will reach everywhere as Ambani has lots of $$'s so no issues of manpower and hardware. As far as the permission goes, all the governments are in his pocket. Remember he got the 4g license for India at rock bottom price whereas other service providers had to shell out tons of money for few states.


Yes, he is a Billionaire. But still some people who invest in share market don't like reliance


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Oct 4, 2018)

Is there any information on upcoming Jio broadband plans?
There are many local ISP's in cities like gurgaon, hyderabad, noida, mumbai etc. which already provides 100Mbps unlimited for 1000 bucks a month. That is going to be a competition for Jio.


----------



## chetansha (Oct 4, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Is there any information on upcoming Jio broadband plans?
> There are many local ISP's in cities like gurgaon, hyderabad, noida, mumbai etc. which already provides 100Mbps unlimited for 1000 bucks a month. That is going to be a competition for Jio.


BSNL is offering 500gb @ 50 Mbps ftth @ 777/- 


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 30, 2019)

One query,Folks.

Can the JioFiber be available for personal or individual House?
I mean, is it only entitled for a Housing society? Or large Apartments,with lots of Flats and Families?

To @meetdilip , @billubakra , @whitestar_999 , @Zangetsu ?
Any idea or info,brothers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2019)

It is also available for individual/independent homes provided jio has plans of providing connections in your locality/colony.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes, its for individual and home use.
But they need more registrations in an Area to start the setup


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank You ,all.


----------



## billubakra (Aug 31, 2019)

kg11sgbg said:


> One query,Folks.
> 
> Can the JioFiber be available for personal or individual House?
> I mean, is it only entitled for a Housing society? Or large Apartments,with lots of Flats and Families?
> ...


It is available for individual house/flat provided it has started service in your area. That thing on the registration page means more the number of registrations from an area/society the faster they will get there.


----------



## meetdilip (Aug 31, 2019)

They will need certain no. of connections at your area for them to start providing connections during the initial days. If that is met, people could get those ₹ 700 basic plans with 1 Gbps ( 2 months free ?) as individual connection.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 5, 2019)

Anybody moving to JioFiber ? They are offering share files within home network and outside. What is it ? Something like Plex ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 6, 2019)

Plex is meant for media streaming,this looks more like a pseudo-static IP sharing(also possible on any normal connection with software & dynamic dns services like no-ip,dyndns etc also present in many routers).


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 6, 2019)

Any updates about this from the existing users ? I am hearing this for the first time. I think not rolled out during the test phase.


----------



## meetdilip (Sep 7, 2019)

Do we have to pay annual payment to get the gateway and set-top box free ? Or 2.5 k + monthly rent is all we have to pay ?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jun 10, 2020)

Any feedback about their service in Kolkata?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 10, 2020)

Does not exist IMO!


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 1, 2020)

New Reliance Jio Fiber Plans with Symmetric Speeds (starts at 30mbps for Rs. 399)

*i.imgur.com/8bmfwZ1.jpg​*www.ril.com/getattachment/d7854dc7...Tariff-Plans-Celebrate-Naye-India-Ka.aspx.pdf


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 6, 2020)

Apparently the OTT services will only work via the set top box they give you, you won't get online accounts to use on your PC, phone, etc 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Jun 11, 2021)

I have been using Jio fiber for the last few days.

Router is pre configured, it can be used out of the box without any further configuration. At the time installation, they said I can use My Jio app to  access/manage everything.  Since I don't have a smartphone, the initial things I asked were done by the technician using his smartphone. I was told I can access router interface from browser and manage it from there.

For the last two days I am trying to figure out the things, as I am not used with this kinda router before. I don't know *what's the point of having half a dozen access points/profiles (WLAN).* By default, two of them are up - one is 2.4ghz and another is 5ghz. There don't seems to be any option to delete the other access points.

It looks like the bandwidth profile is only for upstream, if there are too many devices connected I can't limit anyone's bandwidth. I don't even know if that upstream limit is working or not. Comparing with my old DSL connection, I am using 3x that data with Fiber. Since it's unlimited, I don't have to worry about that.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2021)

@nac : Is this connection completely wireless?Did they install any cabling from their end to your home/apartment to provide the jio fiber connectivity?

How much did you have to pay for the initial setup and the necessary peripherals (router etc)?And which of their monthly plans have you subscribed to at the moment?

PS: Does jiofiber block access to warez portals by default?


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

It's optical fiber line. Optical fiber cable looks pretty much like telephone line atleast to me exterior looks like that. With telephone line, we can bend or even make a knot, but with optical fiber they say we shouldn't and that will damage or even break the line.

They have a pole in the street and a box is already installed in the pole itself. A line running from the post to my house, they kept the cable as it is until the line come into my house, after that they spliced one part of the line and removed it entirely. I guess they didn't need that part anymore. And there is a small palm size box, something similar to telephone connection. They installed that close to where I want the router.

Modem has four lan port, two usb port, one port for optical fiber and power line. There is a button for WPS, other than that no button at all not even power button. And no antennas for Wifi, they say it's internal. Only one led light, and nothing else.

It's Rs. 1500/- as they advertised including GST and everything. Router comes with power adapter, ethernet cable, telephone line cable (each 1 no.).

As of now I haven't subscribed to any plan, as you now it's a trial period. I am intending to go for the base plan.

Never heard of warez before, googled and its something to do with piracy thing. I don't think forum allows to discuss about that.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2021)

nac said:


> It's optical fiber line. Optical fiber cable looks pretty much like telephone line atleast to me exterior looks like that. With telephone line, we can bend or even make a knot, but with optical fiber they say we shouldn't and that will damage or even break the line.
> 
> They have a pole in the street and a box is already installed in the pole itself. A line running from the post to my house, they kept the cable as it is until the line come into my house, after that they spliced one part of the line and removed it entirely. I guess they didn't need that part anymore. And there is a small palm size box, something similar to telephone connection. They installed that close to where I want the router.
> 
> ...




If possible do post the speed you are getting here :
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/post-your-speedtest-results.138028/page-104
Interested to see how much speed do they offer in trail period ? BTW, this trial period is for how many days ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2021)

@nac  , do you stay in Kolkata or along the Suburbs?
I am  keen to know about your feedback and usage of Jio Fiber. Though Alliance BB is running very good ,still interested in Jio Fiber.
In fact I am ready to go for the Rs.999.00 pack per month with Cable TV set top box combination. Means needed to spend Rs.2500.00 initially.


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> @nac  , do you stay in Kolkata or along the Suburbs?
> I am  keen to know about your feedback and usage of Jio Fiber. Though Alliance BB is running very good ,still interested in Jio Fiber.
> In fact I am ready to go for the Rs.999.00 pack per month with Cable TV set top box combination. Means needed to spend Rs.2500.00 initially.



He is from TN


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2021)

Cyberghost said:


> New Reliance Jio Fiber Plans with *Symmetric Speeds *(starts at 30mbps for Rs. 399)
> 
> *i.imgur.com/8bmfwZ1.jpg​*www.ril.com/getattachment/d7854dc7...Tariff-Plans-Celebrate-Naye-India-Ka.aspx.pdf



By symmetric speeds you mean, equal download/upload speeds?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 12, 2021)

topgear said:


> He is from TN


Okay , I get it.
Actually,quite some people in my neighbourhood are using Jio Fiber,and lot many are still on Alliance Broadband.
There are two Jio Fiber Main distribution boxes with a lot of Fiber curled up properly in two different poles just aoutside the boundary wall of my House.

Just thinking,whether ditching the Loyal Alliance BB in favour of JioFiber will be better or not?


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

topgear said:


> If possible do post the speed you are getting here :
> *geek.digit.in/community/threads/post-your-speedtest-results.138028/page-104
> Interested to see how much speed do they offer in trail period ? BTW, this trial period is for how many days ?


As advertised 150mbps during trial period, in LAN I am getting about 140mbps both down/upstream. Trial is for 30 days.

*i.imgur.com/cGvz9Se.png

Asked the technician to check how much he's getting over wifi in his smartphone, but totally forgot as we were busy activating landline at that time.
In Jio phone over wifi I got about 12mbps download and about 1.8mbps upload.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Okay , I get it.
> Actually,quite some people in my neighbourhood are using Jio Fiber,and lot many are still on Alliance Broadband.
> There are two Jio Fiber Main distribution boxes with a lot of Fiber curled up properly in two different poles just aoutside the boundary wall of my House.
> 
> Just thinking,whether ditching the Loyal Alliance BB in favour of JioFiber will be better or not?


If your existing ISP is good, why bother.
As they say, better the devil you know. One of the reason I stayed with BSNL was they will respond if I book a complaint or atleast that was the case until before this time. I don't know how Jio will act in such cases. Hope all stay good.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2021)

jiofIber does look temptingbut unfortunately they dont offer any services at the hellhole where i live-so i am stuck using mobile internet at the moment.


----------



## nac (Jun 12, 2021)

I don't know if the max data rate is shown somewhere in the modem interface page. I tried to find, but it's not there. If it's available, please let me know.

Checked the bandwidth profile and traffic selectors. It works, but not sure about few things. I just wanted to go little extreme and test. So set 512kbps as Upstream bandwidth, and created three profiles 10%, 50%, 100% of upstream bandwidth as limit. In traffic selectors, I set my desktop and applied each profiles and tested. Here are the results,

*i.imgur.com/Od8AjRi.png
So the Upstream bandwidth limit works, but also affects the download speed as well. It's not clear why and how it affects.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 12, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> By symmetric speeds you mean, equal download/upload speeds?


yes both same


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Just fyi even if doesn't affect majority of users, "truly unlimited" in case of airtel & jio means around 3.3TB of total data usage per month beyond which they start throttling the speeds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just fyi even if doesn't affect majority of users, "truly unlimited" in case of airtel & jio means around *3.3*TB of total data usage per month beyond which they start throttling the speeds.


That's insane amount of data cap limit set. For me even 1~2 TB is more than enough as I don't download much.


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> Just fyi even if doesn't affect majority of users, "truly unlimited" in case of airtel & jio means around 3.3TB of total data usage per month beyond which they start throttling the speeds.


Yeah, remember reading somewhere, probably in terms and conditions.

My usage didn't suddenly change after I moved from DSL to Fiber. But going by the statement, my data usage got tripled. Will see how much I use by the end of the month.


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2021)

Tested bandwidth profiles with various limits, even @ 1gbps my data rate is been reduced to half of my max speed (150mbps). We're setting the limit for upstream, but it affects download as well. But it's not clear, from 1mbps to 1gbps download rate is same and upload rate is in line with the limit set but that works until we hit that 50% (about 75mbps) of my max speed. Post that it doesn't work. Here are the results,


*Upstream Bandwidth (in kbps)**% Upstream Bandwidth**Download (in mbps)**Upload (in mbps)*512​10%​3​0​512​50%​19​0.26​512​100%​42​0.48​2048​100%​74​1.97​4096​100%​72​3.92​8192​100%​74​7.88​1024​100%​71​0.98​20480​100%​75​19.62​73728​100%​74​68.7​102400​100%​69​72​1024000​100%​69​71​1024000​50%​71​75​1024000​10%​72​74​102400​10%​72​10​51200​10%​72​5​4096​10%​24​0.36​4096​50%​74​1.95​30720​10%​73​3​30720​1%​18​0.3​

It didn't took much time to test this, but even testing bandwidth consumes lot of data. It took about 3GB data for me to test this.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2021)

Zangetsu said:


> That's insane amount of data cap limit set. For me even 1~2 TB is more than enough as I don't download much.


I also don't download that much(except maybe during 2-3 months in a year) but upload is another matter.




@nac


----------



## nac (Jun 13, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> View attachment 20349


Holy smoke !!!  That's a lot. 
I think that 3.3TB includes both download and upload, right?
Factually speaking, I am okay with any FUP limit. Post FUP pretty much everyone is offering 1mbps or so. I am okay with that, as was the case with my ex-ISP - BSNL.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 13, 2021)

nac said:


> Holy smoke !!!  That's a lot.
> I think that 3.3TB includes both download and upload, right?
> Factually speaking, I am okay with any FUP limit. Post FUP pretty much everyone is offering 1mbps or so. I am okay with that, as was the case with my ex-ISP - BSNL.


I never stop any torrent & just leave them seeding 
Yes fup limit incl both upload & download as far as I know. I know my usage is exceptional hence said that 3.3TB per month limit won't affect more than 99% of users.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 14, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> By symmetric speeds you mean, equal download/upload speeds?


Yes


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 14, 2021)

Friends do you suggest me to switch over Jio Fiber?
I am ready with the Rs.2500.00 Deposit money (OTT availability with TV set top box functionality) and per month Plan of Rs.999.00 + GST.

How about Jio Fiber Customer Care??


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jun 14, 2021)

kg11sgbg said:


> Friends do you suggest me to switch over Jio Fiber?
> I am ready with the Rs.2500.00 Deposit money (OTT availability with TV set top box functionality) and per month Plan of Rs.999.00 + GST.
> 
> How about Jio Fiber Customer Care??


just 2-3 days back saw sarcasticsindhi's video in which after 2 weeks of trial it is not working and no one resolved it even after 4-5 days. 
i would say only one thing - if what you are using is sufficient for you and you are not having problems, don't change. i have not gone for it even though the person called me up 4-5 times. person residing above me has taken it some 2 years back & i think it works ok but so it my airtel vdsl.


----------



## Charley (Jun 25, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I also don't download that much(except maybe during 2-3 months in a year) but upload is another matter.
> View attachment 20349
> @nac


Which plan is this?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 25, 2021)

Charley said:


> Which plan is this?


A local cable isp 50mbps plan.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 25, 2021)

Now that you have a NAS, its gonna get even easier to maintain that upload


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2021)

Nerevarine said:


> Now that you have a NAS, its gonna get even easier to maintain that upload


Nah! NAS is going to be used mainly for watching videos/experimenting further to maybe get/build a better nas model in future.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 26, 2021)

Well remember that if you aren't satisfied with the performance, you can just use it as a "dumb" nas and implement all smart features like downloaders, cloud sync, on an external computer/pi


----------



## Charley (Jun 26, 2021)

whitestar_999 said:


> I never stop any torrent & just leave them seeding
> Yes fup limit incl both upload & download as far as I know. I know my usage is exceptional hence said that 3.3TB per month limit won't affect more than 99% of users.


Are you seeding on android phone?


If yes, which one are you using?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 26, 2021)

Charley said:


> Are you seeding on android phone?
> 
> 
> If yes, which one are you using?


Never, using torrents regularly on mobiles is worst decision for battery as well as mobile life. However I do know someone who download around 100gb daily using Vi night unlimited binge plan on poco f1 & realme U1 each.


----------

